# Convert CString Typ -> int,Float und int,float -> String



## Indian (14. November 2004)

Hi

Dumme frage aber das einfachste klappt hier irgendwie nicht.

ich versuch schon die ganze zeit CString typen in int und float umzuwandeln. Irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz. 

Ich möch CString's in int bzw in float umwandeln diese bearbeite ich und wieder in CString umwandeln. 

Kann mir mal jemand eine Referenz zu diesem geben bzw. hier helfen. ?


Thx 
Indian


----------



## Endurion (14. November 2004)

Grundsätzlich kannst du CString in alle (const) char* annehmenden Funktionen stecken, der hat einen Umwandel-Operator.

Umgekehrt kannst du über CString::Format gehen (ist wie (w)sprintf).


----------



## Trendy Andy (18. November 2004)

Schau mal nach den funktionen atoi, itoa, atof, ...


----------



## Indian (19. November 2004)

danke 

habs gelöst.. es lag an einem denkfehler. 

Thx


----------

